# Implantation spotting at 13dpo!



## bam915

so today I put a tampon in waiting for AF to come... when I took it out... nothing but CM and some of it was brown/tan. Is it possible to have implantation spotting this late.... does this mean I implanted yesterday if so.has this happened to you with a BFP. I tested at 11 and 12 DPO with both BFN! I'm so sure I got preggo. I timed everything I felt OV pains!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I am going crazy!


----------



## kittymarie

you possibly could have ovulated yet and i think you can IB at 10-12dpo so i think you are still in the running! :)


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I had it from 12dpo to 16dpo. Good luck!


----------



## amoreamy

I'm 13 dpo today, and spotted a small amount of brown discharge yesterday. So I'm in the same boat! I'm just trying to hang on and wait a couple of days but its so hard!! Had nothing since, let me know how you get on!!

Fx'd for you :) xx


----------



## amoreamy

I'm out, af came today :(

Fx'd for you :)

Xx


----------



## Roxie

updates? :dust:


----------



## 4boys1girl

same here. 13dpo. temp dropped today so i am pretty sure af is coming. had brown bloody discharge in am but now has gone back to clear/creamy. my LP is usually 11/12 days. dont have much hope for myself, but i have my FX for you.


----------



## bam915

sorry took awhile to update!! so on 13,14,15 dpo just brown/tan spotting, and then today 16 dpo the :witch: showed up. but It's good news for me, this was my first cycle on my own, glad to know I ovulated! I think mayb stress made my period late!


----------



## bam915

well, I don't think it's the :witch: still just brown spotting... I was so tricked!


----------



## prettynpink29

I am 15dpo, cd31.... Yesterday (cd14) I had pink tinted CM. It was just a big blob and then nothing else... I have had tons of CM for the last few days and last night was the only time it was tinted pink (that I noticed) and today nothing! 

This was my first cycle with clomid and I ovulated cd16 (+opk cd14). Last cycle I took soy and had a 11-12 day LP and ended up having a chemical.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

amoreamy said:


> I'm out, af came today :(
> 
> Fx'd for you :)
> 
> Xx

:hugs: I'm so sorry. Good luck next cycle!


----------



## brumbar

I wonder what happened Bam?


----------



## bam915

me too, I just added a new thread... I got a possible + on an OPK today, so I am guessing that was my period.... but it was really weird because I only "bled" bright red for the moment I noticed, then when the pad with on and the tampon it was brown??? And then dark brown, like old blood the rest of the time til it got brown/tan CM!


----------



## bam915

is that considered a period? it was MAYBE 30 minutes worth of an actual flow


----------

